# Anyone know the bolt pattern of these bbs moda rims??



## RdPower (Apr 14, 2008)

The rims are made by bbs for moda. They are 17x8" with an offset of et40. I bought them for my girlfriends audi a4 and the guy said they would fit no problem, but they dont. I have searched all over the internet and cant find anything. Here are the numbers on the back of the rims.
8jx17h2
et40
DR 503
A15
7214011
Any help would be greatly appriciated, especially if you can find the bolt pattern.


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*FV-QR*

going by the higher offset, perhaps they are a JDM fitment (5x114.3). why dont they fit? is it the bolts pattern, center bore?
you could try to send an email to BBS of america. just list the info you have, they might be able to tell you.


----------



## RdPower (Apr 14, 2008)

Neither the bolt pattern or the center bore are correct for the audi. It seems like the bolt pattern is wider than 112 so 114.3 might be right. The center bore on the audi was also too small, do the jdm cars have a larger center bore?


_Modified by RdPower at 2:54 PM 5-27-2008_


----------

